# What extra's do you use?



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

There's a discussion on the HD-DVD vs. Blu-Ray thread about the extras that come with the movies. Some folks say they use all the extras that come on the discs including some of the newer features like web links to external sites or extra content while others say they just watch the movies, that's it. 

So I'm curious, how many people actually make use of the extras provided on these discs? You can vote in multiple catagories.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Normally, if I watch the extras at all, it would be the outtakes and/or deleted scenes. I'd guess about 1/2 the time.

Sometimes the various "about the movie" featurettes as well, especially from movies with a fair amount of high tech.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I tend to consume the whole movie, watching it several times to get every commentary and popup.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

If I use the extras, I typically watch the deleted scenes and/or outtakes. The only time I ever watch outtakes is if the film was a comedy. I would say all in all, I use the other features about 25% of the time.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

I'll watch/play with every extra available, including the web enabled ones, along with watching the movie. Extras found in Shrek 3 are cool and the ones supposedly to be in the German Import HD DVD of Terminator 2 are just as stunning as well as a new transfer.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I couldn't choose the first poll option, as I never watch coming attractions. So I hose the following:

I just watch the movie
Outtakes from the movie
Deleted Scenes
Director/Actor commentary


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

I'll watch pretty much anything, including coming attractions. I love trailers, even bad ones.


----------



## deweybroncos (Jun 15, 2007)

3:10 to Yuma's extras were awesome! I really enjoyed learning about the guns used in the movie and the making of the wagon flipping scene was cool.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

everything but the trailers. I have the the 25th anniversary edition SD and HD DVD versions of "Enter the Dragon" The HD DVD version includes "Bruce Lee, A Warriors Journey". The SD version does not. It is a documentary on the restored footage shot for "Game of Death'. I also used all the web enabled features on "Transformers" The last time I checked there were about 7 "Sector 7" intercepted messages.


----------

